# lead free



## birddogin (Sep 27, 2013)

so with the last bullet producing lead smelter going the way of the dinasors, i was wondering if anyone has played with lead free bullets yet? ive tried looking on google but all i can find for info is left wing tree hugging save the enviornment b.s. as to why lead is the most terrible thing on the planet.

i want to know how it stacks up to traditinal bullets a non bias opinion one way or another.
price wise i dont see a huge differance for factory ammo, so what do you guys think, does anyone have any real info on how it shoots,paterns ect. how well it puts an animal down any links besides why lead is bad for you


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Barnes X bullets are very lethal. Three four other companies have started the all copper and copper alloy trend now also. I like the Poly tipped triple X. I think they open faster than the hollow point. The only problem I have is they normally pass through everything I shoot and waste 75% of their energy on the hillside beyond. Still they kill things fast. They don't knock them down as fast as a bullet that expends all of it's energy. If I was hunting shoulder to shoulder like they do in states with little public land and exorbitant fees to hunt private I would not like X bullets. Animals have a tendency to run a short distance when hit with an X bullet, and in those situations some jackass 50 yards down the line is going to think he killed your deer. In the mountains for elk etc you can't get anything much more lethal. I would worry a little with bullets opening beyond 1000 yards and I do shoot further than that.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Plainsman is spot on. We used the Barnes copper bullet hand loaded for 30*06 and .270 calibers when we participated in the TRNP elk herd reduction hunt. The animals went down. NPS biologist had a great powerpoint on penetration and retention.

Barnes just does a nice job with their bullets.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

barnes do a fine job but lead is not going any where as bullet manufactures have already stated they got little to no lead from that place. no need to fire up the panic buyers stuff is just getting back to kind of normal


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been using the 100gr Barnes TSX in my 25-06 for a while now and couldn't be happier with its performance. Like Plainsman said, they open up very well and do go all the way through an animal, leaving a nice would channel behind. I have never had to track an animal with a good hit to the vitals with them. As far as accuracy goes, I can shoot .5 moa groups with them out of my 25-06 as long as I keep my barrel clean. Once it starts to copper foul pretty good my groups really start to open up.


----------

